# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  Another erason why firefox is safer that internet explorer

## Sjoeii

Interesting blog

http://sunbeltblog.blogspot.com/2007...really-is.html

----------


## drongo

I like more a  manual anti-fishing mode  :Wink: In my opinion it is   a little bit more safer.
Using https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/590 you  can always see the IP address of the current page in the status bar.By some clicks you can  find more information about specific IP  :Wink:

----------


## Sjoeii

Nice tool thanx

----------

